# Welcome Crisillo as Moderator...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Guys,

I'll be on a leave away from any ghey MTB for Xmas and such.

Cris will cover me and will keep an eye on the board just in case FxFvD would show up.

Be good and welcome Cris.

He knows Spanish, so you can't cheat him.

Thanks, Cris!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Thats pure bollocks, burocrats!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Thats pure bollocks, burocrats!!!!


Yeah, but we gotta spend mtbr.com's budget somehow...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice Nice, I'd just notice a different brand at the avatar plus a heart!

Cris is a good pal, always giving nice advises on other forums. ^^


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

fxfvd is back  
Just what you feared warp. now you cant leave for xmas


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome, Warp!

now the iron hand rule begins [evil] :lol: [/evil]

Just joking 

I'll just help out with whatever is needed... folks are cool around here (most of the time  )


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Nice Nice, I'd just notice a different brand at the avatar plus a heart!
> 
> Cris is a good pal, always giving nice advises on other forums. ^^


Thanks for the props, Gauss! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

BTW, the heart shaped avatar was courtesy of Whafe


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> fxfvd is back
> Just what you feared warp. now you cant leave for xmas


It's Cris' first assignment...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> It's Cris' first assignment...


:lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> :lol:


BTW... he's indeed back...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> BTW... he's indeed back...


yeah, I saw his post in 545's thread...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

What!!! I was planning to turn this in to a Porn site while Warp was away!!!! :madman:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> What!!! I was planning to turn this in to a Porn site while Warp was away!!!! :madman:


well... everything is negotiable :eekster:

:nono: :nono: :nono: 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> What!!! I was planning to turn this in to a Porn site while Warp was away!!!! :madman:


If you`re talking about naked PEOPLE, we aren`t interrested. If you mean a bike porn site, I think you`re too late- there are already more pics of tasty bikes on this forum every week than I see on the trails all year.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Maybe he just wanted to post his pics the day he was riding nude...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rodar y rodar said:


> If you`re talking about naked PEOPLE, we aren`t interrested. If you mean a bike porn site, I think you`re too late- there are already more pics of tasty bikes on this forum every week than I see on the trails all year.


Nahh, I was thinking more around the lines of midget S&M bonding stuff...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Maybe he just wanted to post his pics the day he was riding nude...


:yikes:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

I once rented a porno that starred a midget. It was pretty good except that she didn`t have a bicyle. She didn`t have Crisillo either.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> I once rented a porno that starred a midget. It was pretty good except that she didn`t have a bicyle. She didn`t have Crisillo either.


:lol::skep: :eekster: :lol:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> Nahh, I was thinking more around the lines of midget S&M bonding stuff...


MIDGETS IN SPANDEX DEMAND YOUR RESPECT










:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> MIDGETS IN SPANDEX DEMAND YOUR RESPECT
> 
> :thumbsup:


Oh, my... here comes the spandex expert...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> MIDGETS IN SPANDEX DEMAND YOUR RESPECT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my eyes...:yikes:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

crisillo said:


> oh my eyes...:yikes:


Crisillo: we know you ride your Nicolai with lycras and a road jersey!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Crisillo: we know you ride your Nicolai with lycras and a road jersey!


sorry... Bikerfox and I have nothing in common.. besides I don't have a nicolai (for now :ihih


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> sorry... Bikerfox and I have nothing in common.. besides I don't have a nicolai (for now :ihih


Translation:

"I'm jealous of Bikerfox and I ride a road bike."


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Translation:
> 
> "I'm jealous of Bikerfox and I ride a road bike."


:lol:

what that meant is that I might get a road bike..if Nicolai gives it to me for free....

your Cris-translator is broken...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

ahaha, you guys are funny :lol:

Cris, if you are given a Nucleon TFR you are not willing to really ride just remember me and I help you get rid of her.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Gauss said:


> ahaha, you guys are funny :lol:
> 
> Cris, if you are given a Nucleon TFR you are not willing to really ride just remember me and I help you get rid of her.


HEHEHEHEHE

Ok I will


----------

